# Any suggestions on what to clean these floors with?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

It's old peel & stick tile that always looks dirty.


----------



## hannahcolvin (Mar 4, 2016)

The texture of peel and stick tiles is such that it will look dirty if not cleaned for even a week. The best solution I found out for cleaning these tiles was a mixture of dish soap and vinegar. With these tiles, we cannot use harsh cleaning solutions as the tiles become loose with such harsh cleaning agents. I first use my dyson cinetic vacuum cleaner to clear up all the loose dust from the tiles. The vacuum cleaner is more handy than a broom because it easily picks up dust even from the edges and doesn't require too much effort. Then in a bucket mix up 1 cup white vinegar, 2 tbsp. dish soap, and 1 gallon warm water. Soak your mop in the solution and squeeze out the excess liquid. Mop the floor and let it air-dry. This process if done once in a week will help your tiles look better and not as dirty as they look now. I have seen the results of this mixture and its really good. Do try it out and let me know if it worked.


----------

